# Asus VG278HE optimale Einstellung



## dastafiz (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 

habe mir einen 27" Asus VG278HE zugelegt. Auflösung ist FullHD mit 144Hz.

Wer hat denselben Monitor und könnt ihr eure Einstellung posten.


----------



## Ryle (13. Januar 2015)

Jeder Monitor ist in Sachen Kalibrierung  mehr oder weniger ein Unikat. An sich würde ich einfach Kontrast und Helligkeit deinen Gegebenheiten anpassen und eventuell ein ICC Profil z.B von hier ausprobieren. Das kann eine Verbesserung bringen oder auch nicht, aber ein Profil ist schnell wieder gewechselt. Eine Anleitung dazu, wie das Profil einzurichten ist, findest du auch auf der Seite.


----------



## yingtao (13. Januar 2015)

Wie schon richtig gesagt wurde ist jeder Monitor von den Einstellungen her ein Unikat. Einstellungen von irgendwem anders (sei es jetzt User oder eine Seite) zu übernehmen bringt oft nichts, selbst wenn man zusätzlich ein ICC Profil benutzt. Die Kalibrierung des Monitors besteht immer aus den Einstellungen am Monitor und einem dazu gehörigen ICC Profil. Alle Monitore werden ab Werk auf einen bestimmten Zielwert kalibriert und auf der Treiber CD (wenn eine beiliegt) befindet sich meistens ein zu der durchgeführten Kalibrierung gehöriges ICC Profil.

Wenn dir das Bild deines Monitors nicht gefällt kannst du entweder selbst eine Kalibrierung durchführen über Referenzkarten (kann man sich beim Fotohandel z.B. ausleihen) oder ein Colorimeter mit dazugehöriger Software. Ein Colorimeter kann man sich auch beim Fotohandel oder auch Fachhändlern für TV Geräte ausleihen und es gibt auch freie Software die man benutzen kann. Viele Händler die ein Colorimeter besitzen und verleihen bieten auch eine Kalibrierung an, aber man sollte wissen auf was kalibriert werden soll, also Leuchtstärke des Displays und auf welchen Farbraum.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal auf tftcentral oder prad.de nach einem Test des Monitors gucken und welchen Modus die empfehlen. An den Einstellungen an sich würde ich nichts verändern, wenn man keine Referenzkarten zum vergleichen hat oder schon einen Blick für die richtigen Farben entwickelt hat (z.B. wenn man schon einige Jahre an kalibrierten Monitoren arbeitet).


----------

